# Clovis New Mexico Sunset



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

In the right place at the right time. Gorgeous sunset in Clovis New Mexico. Storms blowing up dust from the south made the sky burst with color when the sun met the horizon.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Killer sunset!! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Those are really vibrant colors. Nice capture.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful! I tried to give you some green, but I've apparently given you enough already, time to spread it around!


----------



## AstroFan1975 (May 7, 2012)

pretty


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW !!!Very nice.


----------

